# Hooking chipper to JD990



## Rustyrat (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a JD 990 with an 8B backhoe. I have removed it and want to hook up a chipper. First of all I am not sure which hookups to use. At the back of my tractor there is a metal plate with 2 connections, the female on the left says "To Remote Valve". The right fitting says "From Remote Valve" and has a short hose with a male end that fits into the left connection. I assume that is used when there are no attachment on the 3 pt hitch requiring hydraulics. There is also a male hydraulic fitting 8" below the "From Remote Valve" that is a male. I use this lower one and the "To Remote Valve" fitting for my backhoe.
I am also not sure which ports to use for my chipper. Where am I supposed to attach the 2 hoses from the chipper? I am not sure if I use the same ones as the backhoe or if I only use the top two. The female chipper hose fits the lower male fitting.
The "To Remote Valve" is a female that says Parker 60 series
The "From Remote Valve" has a short hose with a male end
The lower one is a male, the rubber cap says Pioneer 2309 (I think)

The chipper male hose says "Italy Stucchi M BIR 12 NPT B05
The chipper female fitting says "Pioneer 4050-4. This one fits the lower male fitting on the tractor.

I would like to get whatever adapters I need without changing the fittings on the backhoe or chipper (the chipper is borrowed).

Here is a picture


----------

